# Lets talk drive ways! - How do you do driveways?



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Well I'm thinking about hitting the drive-way market around my area to see what happens.


We do alot of call-in drives when it gets bad, but only do like 5 on auto, we push them at 2-3" and they pay per push.

If I want to do alot of them, i wanted to hear how others do them?

Whats your triggers?
Do u salt them?
Per-push or seasonal?
Drop the plow back drag and go - or do you shovel in front of the garage door?
Do you do there walks to? 

Thanks!


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Clapper&Company;816567 said:


> Well I'm thinking about hitting the drive-way market around my area to see what happens.
> 
> We do alot of call-in drives when it gets bad, but only do like 5 on auto, we push them at 2-3" and they pay per push.
> 
> ...


Hope this helps.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

I do about 30 drives and I offer to shovel the walk or free plow damage clean up. 9 times out of 10 they ask for the shoveling. Then I go back in the spring and bill them for then clean up. I do shovel in front of the garage door and get paid by the push. I feel that seasonal driveway contracts that someone is going to get the shaft, and that is not fair to me or the customer. Thats How I feel about it, If it matters. and I have a 4" trigger on most of the drives and I do salt on the "hilly" drives when we get freezing rain


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

I only do monthly agreements. Not contracts. 
The driveways are tough because everybody wants you there at the same time. 
I always include shoveling their walkway to 1 door of their choice. 
It's not very often that I shovel in front of the garage. I have gotten good with knowing how close my plow is with the garage door as I back drag the garage about one and a half truck lengths (If it's a two car or more, I back drag the entire front of the garage/end of driveway until it's about my truck and plows length back.)
Sometimes, depending on the snow, I will plow the snow towards the garage to scrape it off the ground, then lift plow, place over pile and bring it all back. 
I always back in after those steps are done and push the stuff on a slight angle away from the house to the edge of the driveway. I keep pushing until I have a large pile of snow at the end of their driveway. 
I then give the truck a little 'umpff' and drive through that pile. I back up, turn the blade (depending on which way I am coming from) and push the snow onto the burb. After one side is done, I turn around, and do the other side. 
Whatever is left on the road, I turn the blade away from the house, pick it up, and immediatley turn the blade back towards the curb and accelerate to throw it. 

I usually don't salt them unless demanded to do so. There is no real value in it. 
2" trigger all the time. 
I tend to take care of the single-service customers (phone calls in while plowing) towards the end, unless it only makes sense to get them depending on how close I am to them. 
Single service = Cash
Monthly Agreements = Check/Cash (Due within 10 days of invoice date) 

Theres money to be made in residential...

I can't give you a real length of time that I spend at each one as they differ. But, when selling them, I always make sure to offer that I will shovel one walkway for free. Most guys will pull in, pull out, go. Not me.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

3 inches
No
Seasonal
Yes and No
No


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Whats your triggers?
*2"*

Do u salt them?
*No*

Per-push or seasonal?
*Seasonal flat rate broken up into monthly payments.*

Drop the plow back drag and go - or do you shovel in front of the garage door?
*I can get within a few inches or less without hitting the garage. Been doing it a long time.
*
Do you do there walks to? 
*Last year yes, this year no. I lowered my prices to accommodate for not shoveling but my turnaround time will be much quicker.*


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Driveways can be alot harder than lots . Way more things can be damaged and every customer takes that into consideration, so insted of 1 customer you have 6 all yelling at you.

I always get the bulk out first then do the detail. If the drive permits I will push the bulk up in my first pass then backdrag the garage and put that where I can even if that means carrying it back to the apron to deposit by the end of the drive. Take precaution of the visual liability always, if the customer can't see while pulling out into traffic it is you butt!

Try your hardest not to drive on the snow you haven't pushed yet. It always seems that if you drive or plow over it once and not get it clear it will be hard packed and you need to get out some salt to melt it off.

I NEVER will clear the roadway unless on a private road. To much liability if you make a mistake. Open the apron and thats it!

Also never ever ever push snow across the road...big NO NO!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

GV makes it all hard to understand  Who needs complicated diagrams to plow out drives? lol

I'd just pull in & drop n' go! Kinda like my women LOL


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

creativedesigns;816654 said:


> GV makes it all hard to understand  Who needs complicated diagrams to plow out drives? lol
> 
> I'd just pull in & drop n' go! Kinda like my women LOL


Well the fact you drop into your women tells us a lot!


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

No offense to the tractor guys but I would rather the stealth of a pickup at 3AM in the morning. PTO's can be loud. A quick push and some shoveling and you can be in and out silently at early morning hours.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Clapper&Company;816567 said:


> Well I'm thinking about hitting the drive-way market around my area to see what happens.
> 
> We do alot of call-in drives when it gets bad, but only do like 5 on auto, we push them at 2-3" and they pay per push.
> 
> ...


Ron,
My business is about 95% driveways. We do them on a 2" trigger, No Salt, Seasonal Price, backdrag- push forward whatever it takes to get it clean. We do a few walks, not many..just not worth it. It takes longer to shovel then it does to plow the driveway.

Driveways can be a real pain in the azz seems like my elderly people call when ever it snows. We show up every time and they still call to see if we are coming.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Right on Lux, we tell potential driveway or residential customer, Heres our price for clearing the driveway and if you want walks etc done its a extra charge per minute. We prefer in cab work only. We start our commercials early in the morning and residential get done when the malls etc are cleared unless its a emergency. The customer has to fit what the business is able to carry out.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I hit the end first and push off to either side. Then I plow straight in if I can. I shovel in front of the garage door because it's not worth hitting it accidentally. I'll back drag only as far as I have too and then stack it. My trigger was 3" usually.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

well heres how I do mine, it may not pretain much to you since I use a quad and all of you guys have much more experience then me since I am only 16. I have found that there is good money to be made in residentials. I am targeting small ones that would be a PITA in a truck.

Whats my trigger?

I wont plow if its under 2in, I usually try and have the drives passable by 7am and 5pm. I then go around a cleanup once everyone has been opend up. I talk to the customers, and if they dont care when there done they are pushed to the end of the route.

Do I salt?

I havnt seen a big demand for salting on residentils. I usually throw a couple hand fulls down on the sidewalk, but unless they ask and are willing to pay, the drive way is just plowed.

Per Push or Seasonal?

All of mine are per push. Most customers will pay me on the spot if there home, because they dont wanna worry about getting a bill. Three of my places are apartments, so they get billed monthly.

Shovel in front of door?

I always shovel in front of the door. It is the extra step that you can take to retain a customer in my opinion. But I also do some other gestures like that, that most will say is leaving money on the table.

Do walks?

Side walks are included in the bid I submit.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys.

I've plow many of drive ways, but mostly call-ins.

So i wasn't sure how to offer it as a account type of deal.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

augerandblade;816767 said:


> Right on Lux, we tell potential driveway or residential customer, Heres our price for clearing the driveway and if you want walks etc done its a extra charge per minute. We prefer in cab work only. We start our commercials early in the morning and residential get done when the malls etc are cleared unless its a emergency. The customer has to fit what the business is able to carry out.


"We prefer in cab work only" - What a bunch of p****y's. God I can't stand that crap. If your doing residential you have to commit to shoveling and blowing. Around here your not getting the work if you don't. There are a few companies still trying the lazy way( NO HAND WORK ) but competition is fierce so its dying out.

I can do drives with the Blizzard and pull plow in 2 swipes towards the street and 1 swipe down the curb. Less than 2 min. on anything up to 4" deep. After 4" I have to make 2 swipes down the curb.

Most time is spent doing front sidewalks and walks to the house. I salt a few that ask for it. Trigger is 1". Always some left in front of garage door to be shoveled or blown, but you got the shovel or blower out anyway for the walks.

I always bill per push. ( Sorry Toronto )


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I have about 30 drives we do every storm. They are all great customers, never complain. That also means I have great workers. We give our customers full service, clean in front of the garage, and shovel what needs to be done. Usually they go for around $35-$45 around here for a complete service. Nobody seems to want just the drive done. That's alright though, we are properly equiped to handle that. It usually takes us about 10-15 mins with a 2 man crew on drives for about a 3" storm. We allow a max of 6" to pile up before we plow. For instance, during a 12" storm, we will plow twice. Sometimes for a 7" or 8" storm, I let it slide and only plow them once. But usually we are there when there is about 6" on them, otherwise people start calling. And I should add, everything is per push, billed each time we show up, except for cleanup at the end of the drives. That's usually free, unless the whole drive needs it again. This keeps our customers happy.


----------



## Snowman7 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey Brant's what has been your average pushes per season for the residental accounts the last few years


----------



## dingybigfoot (Jun 12, 2008)

WIPensFan;816824 said:


> "We prefer in cab work only" - What a bunch of p****y's. God I can't stand that crap. If your doing residential you have to commit to shoveling and blowing. Around here your not getting the work if you don't. There are a few companies still trying the lazy way( NO HAND WORK ) but competition is fierce so its dying out.
> 
> I can do drives with the Blizzard and pull plow in 2 swipes towards the street and 1 swipe down the curb. Less than 2 min. on anything up to 4" deep. After 4" I have to make 2 swipes down the curb.
> 
> ...


lmao...lmao...lol... apology accepted bud!
yep!!! i wish we could get some per push accounts here in toronto.


----------



## RCSLINC (Nov 30, 2006)

Well I I have to answer your questions. But do not mind my answers as a lot of them make me chuckle.

Whats your triggers?
No trigger as i do not own guns but i do start at 3 inch of snow fall.

Do u salt them?
offer it but a low sale.

Per-push or seasonal?
Well i push and pull so i go per time plowed and seasonal, But i do like collecting all the money up front so when i get rid of a bad customer i can duduct and send refund.

Drop the plow back drag and go - or do you shovel in front of the garage door?
We only shovel in front of door if we left a big pile of snow by it dropping off blade.
While you are shoveling not making money.

Do you do there walks to0? 
never ever, no way, i like warm and dry and my back. Plus in my opinion does not pay.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Nobody inclused walks around here, sidewalks and walkways from driveway to front porch will run you up a good 400-500 extra


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Banksy;816768 said:


> .... I'll back drag only as far as I have too...


for those that say they don't or try not too back drag, is it that your plows pack it down and don't scrape it clean? I found that was the case until I added the back drag edge. end of problem.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

badabing1512;817060 said:


> Nobody inclused walks around here, sidewalks and walkways from driveway to front porch will run you up a good 400-500 extra


What!? I can't believe people won't shovel. I will take all those driveways off your hands for you and go to the bank with the money.

Most walks I will tack on an extra $5 or if its an old lady I will do them for free. Some times it will seal the deal for two drives next door to each other.

If I have a driver/sub that won't shovel he is not my driver/sub any more.


----------



## RCSLINC (Nov 30, 2006)

terrapro;817069 said:


> What!? I can't believe people won't shovel. I will take all those driveways off your hands for you and go to the bank with the money.
> 
> Most walks I will tack on an extra $5 or if its an old lady I will do them for free. Some times it will seal the deal for two drives next door to each other.
> 
> If I have a driver/sub that won't shovel he is not my driver/sub any more.


Well we do over 2700 with out shoveling.
I will give them your name who wants it. LONG drive though.

Shoveling for 5 bucks YICK


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

RCSLINC;817070 said:


> Well we do over 2700 with out shoveling.
> I will give them your name who wants it. LONG drive though.
> 
> Shoveling for 5 bucks YICK


I never said I would shovel only for $5 but I will shovel a walk at a driveway we are doing for $5 extra.

But on the other hand if the walks are all lined up and no drive time inbetween or atleast largely grouped together I would cash that $13,500 per storm check.


----------



## RCSLINC (Nov 30, 2006)

terrapro;817088 said:


> I never said I would shovel only for $5 but I will shovel a walk at a driveway we are doing for $5 extra.
> 
> But on the other hand if the walks are all lined up and no drive time inbetween or atleast largely grouped together I would cash that $13,500 per storm check.


Still a ICK
when we did walks it was a average of 20.00 + per time extra and still did not make sense
for us. We could do another 2 or 3 driveways in that time with out the pain and suffering of freezing work.


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

Try to get as many together as possible, less drive time = more accounts= more money. 

I have a couple of neighborhoods that all connect I place skids in the area and the guys drive the skids from job to job. Keep in mind we plow alomost the entire hood 150+ drives with 2 skids and some of the roads too. 
I have dropped most of the driveways that require too much travel time. 

New Holland Ls 180 two speeds with 9 foot snow wolf plows. One guy in a truck runs around and does the walks if need be. Minimun on the walks is 25 dollars.. It costs more than 5 bucks to sholel a walk when you are not in the truck plowing.

Contact HOA and put together a group rate for all the homes in a target area. Less travel, less fuel, less labor and so on.


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

grandview;816583 said:


> 3 inches
> No
> Seasonal
> Yes and No
> No


oh man, I wish more homeowners and driveway plowers would see this, it is a constant battle every storm with homeowners or some dub who can't plow. They put the snow upstream and I just plow it back into the driveway. Not to bash the guys in pickups, but there are idiots in every industry.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*Average pushes*

Our averages have been about 12+ pushes per year
but last year was as many as 18 for most accounts

more snow that stayed and no big dumps
tc


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Snowman7;817036 said:


> Hey Brant's what has been your average pushes per season for the residental accounts the last few years


Hmmm..... I am pretty sure we had pretty close to 20 the last 2 years. I haven't plowed before that. The first year I plowed we had more small storms, and the second year we had less storms, but they were bigger. I don't really like the big ones. I like the ones that just make the triggers. Nice and easy to clean up, and time is greatly reduced.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Grandview - that diagram is perfect. 
I was thinking about how to explain how to not put the pile on the side that the plow hit cause they will be calling you back to fix the mess.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I know how to plow snow guys, Im not some 14yr old kid with a 4 wheeler!

I just wanted to know what services you provided


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Clapper&Company;817815 said:


> I know how to plow snow guys, Im not some 14yr old kid with a 4 wheeler!
> 
> I just wanted to know what services you provided


I thought you were a 15 year old girl from florida... or is that someone else?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;816824 said:


> "We prefer in cab work only" - What a bunch of p****y's. God I can't stand that crap. If your doing residential you have to commit to shoveling and blowing. Around here your not getting the work if you don't. There are a few companies still trying the lazy way( NO HAND WORK ) but competition is fierce so its dying out.)


:laughing: I have to say that I cant stand this "i dont get out of the truck attitude" either.....what a bunch of lazy a** babies. I will NOT hire an employee or sub with this attitude. That dosent mean I expect them to get out of the truck/machine and shovel everytime it snows, but you better not think your to good to do it. I have a walk crew, so I dont HAVE to get out of the truck, but I do it anyway.

Anyway, I've only had a handfull of resi's in the past......all have been 2inch triggers, salt at only one of them(not much demand for salt on resi's around here), ALL per push (seasonals dont seem to sell around here), shoveling the front walk & in front of the garage doors is always included in price. For the occasional call in's I get, they are usually just wanting a price to come in, drop the plow and go (basically just clear the drive off real quick, thats it).

This year I have a HOA with about 90 units (among my handfull of resi's)...at this location, its by the inch w/ hourly "call back" charge, 2 in trigger, no salt, and shoveling front walks & in front of garage doors.

I have never been a big fan of resi's, but I had an opportunity to bid on this HOA this year and got it.....I feel that I bid it right, I ( including my guys) should make some good money on it.....but if it becomes to much of a PITA, I will drop it (not bid on it) next year and go after some more big comm. work.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

grandview;816583 said:


> 3 inches
> No
> Seasonal
> Yes and No
> No


so GV when are you gonna write snow plowing for dummies? and yes include diagrams and pop up pictures. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

MIDTOWNPC;817824 said:


> I thought you were a 15 year old girl from florida... or is that someone else?


Thats Mark O LOL


----------



## mtk469 (Aug 27, 2009)

We use a 2" trigger
We salt if requested
Seasonal or Per push depending on what the customer wants
We do there walks. Built into the price unless they request us not to.
Back drag or push. Whatever works


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

terrapro;816737 said:


> No offense to the tractor guys but I would rather the stealth of a pickup at 3AM in the morning. PTO's can be loud. A quick push and some shoveling and you can be in and out silently at early morning hours.


I have yet to hear a complaint we were to noisy during the night, or day for that matter. The PTO makes no noise what so ever, the tractor engine makes noise, not much more than a diesel plow truck. JMO


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Neige;818581 said:


> I have yet to hear a complaint we were to noisy during the night, or day for that matter. The PTO makes no noise what so ever, the tractor engine makes noise, not much more than a diesel plow truck. JMO


I was hoping you would have some input since you obviously have a bit of experience with tractors and driveways.

In my experience with tractors with blowers is as soon as you engage the PTO the snowblower is twice the noise of the engine. Like I said that is just what I have experienced and I figure you have more than I.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

snocrete;817849 said:


> :laughing: I have to say that I cant stand this "i dont get out of the truck attitude" either.....what a bunch of lazy a** babies. I will NOT hire an employee or sub with this attitude. That dosent mean I expect them to get out of the truck/machine and shovel everytime it snows, but you better not think your to good to do it. I have a walk crew, so I dont HAVE to get out of the truck, but I do it anyway.
> 
> Anyway, I've only had a handfull of resi's in the past......all have been 2inch triggers, salt at only one of them(not much demand for salt on resi's around here), ALL per push (seasonals dont seem to sell around here), shoveling the front walk & in front of the garage doors is always included in price. For the occasional call in's I get, they are usually just wanting a price to come in, drop the plow and go (basically just clear the drive off real quick, thats it).
> 
> ...


It's got nothing to do with being lazy. It has everything to do with money. For many, it is more profitable to be operating the truck, then have the truck sitting there idling while out shoveling. Pure economics, not laziness. Are there exceptions? Of course. But the point the others are trying to make is that it's not worth it to their business, and I agree. I can bring in 5x per hour plowing than shoveling. I still shovel a select few door steps, but its VERY limited. If the truck isn't moving, I'm not making money.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Clapper&Company;816567 said:


> Well I'm thinking about hitting the drive-way market around my area to see what happens.
> 
> We do alot of call-in drives when it gets bad, but only do like 5 on auto, we push them at 2-3" and they pay per push.
> 
> ...


That's how I roll :waving:


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

MSS Mow;821451 said:


> It's got nothing to do with being lazy. It has everything to do with money. For many, it is more profitable to be operating the truck, then have the truck sitting there idling while out shoveling. Pure economics, not laziness. Are there exceptions? Of course. But the point the others are trying to make is that it's not worth it to their business, and I agree. I can bring in 5x per hour plowing than shoveling. I still shovel a select few door steps, but its VERY limited. If the truck isn't moving, I'm not making money.


Well, I agree & disagree.....no big deal move on.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I say 2-3" trigger. 
Salt only if they want it.
Per push, thats how we do it. 
Backdragging is a good fast way to do it. I dont know how big the driveways are in your area. I know in mine you dont have much room with a CCSB truck. I normally pull the snow out from the door, about halfway down the driveway. Then pull out, backing into the driveway and pushing the snow by the curb. Basically on the grass after the sidewalk where the curb is. 
Carry a shovel or blower with you, just in case

This year we will have a "shovel" truck follow use on the route. Pulling snow out of a driveway is much faster then shoveling the walkways, etc. The same guys also do the lots. 
This might work for you.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Clapper&Company;816567 said:


> Well I'm thinking about hitting the drive-way market around my area to see what happens.
> 
> We do alot of call-in drives when it gets bad, but only do like 5 on auto, we push them at 2-3" and they pay per push.
> 
> ...


Hope this helped


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I use NH boomers on all driveways. Fit down all sidewalks cuz town has an ordance abour sidewalks cleared in 48 hours. I always have one guys follow in truck and he does all shoveling of garage doors, steps, etc. He can't keep up with the boomers. All plow trucks and skids for me are on commercial lots - they help out after there finished. 

I charge / drive with a minimal charge of $25/ stop. I do snow at the inch level give or take but we can get no snow and 30 mph winds and we still need to be out there doing snow - that is a judgment call on our part.

Sand commercial.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxx



Clapper&Company;816567 said:


> We do alot of call-in drives when it gets bad, but only do like 5 on auto, we push them at 2-3" and they pay per push.
> 
> If I want to do alot of them, i wanted to hear how others do them?
> 
> ...


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

what is a "TRIGGER"


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

readysnowplow;822816 said:


> what is a "TRIGGER"


Hear you go.










j/k It is the amount of snow that you have prenegotiated to start plowing at.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

readysnowplow;822816 said:


> what is a "TRIGGER"


How many inches of snow triggers you to get out out of bed or off the couch and go plow!


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

cretebaby;822825 said:


> Hear you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a sig sauer trigger. I wish all my triggers were sigs!


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey, 
We use inverted snowblowers on the back of farm tractors
with the backblade you can get about 2.5"-3" from the garage door

We have our customers sign a sesonal contract
shoveling is exra
tymusicpayup


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

nice snowblower! can you get backblades on them? how much$$$ if you dont mind me asking
Not a fan of kobota (what ever makes the money right) LoL


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

WIPensFan;816824 said:


> "We prefer in cab work only" - What a bunch of p****y's. God I can't stand that crap. If your doing residential you have to commit to shoveling and blowing. Around here your not getting the work if you don't. There are a few companies still trying the lazy way( NO HAND WORK ) but competition is fierce so its dying out.
> 
> I can do drives with the Blizzard and pull plow in 2 swipes towards the street and 1 swipe down the curb. Less than 2 min. on anything up to 4" deep. After 4" I have to make 2 swipes down the curb.
> 
> ...


Hell yes, around here you don't shovel you don't get the account!



Neige;818581 said:


> I have yet to hear a complaint we were to noisy during the night, or day for that matter. The PTO makes no noise what so ever, the tractor engine makes noise, not much more than a diesel plow truck. JMO


Agreed.

Last year for our res. i tried something new, I had our sidewalk guys do the walks in the commercial lots in the area, then they would take the quads fan out over the neighborhood and get them done and be back to the trailer before or about the time i was done plowing/salting, Worked out very well. all walks were cleared its just figured into the bid, Its just good business!


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL, my tractors take about 30-40 seconds to do a single drive way, and about a minute to a minute1/2
for a double.
for the shoveling, I have a few crews on that, the operators dont get out, because of the a mount of drives we do, and it pays to do them we charge $125-small $150 med and $175 large and ++++


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

Tremblay, is that price monthly for the small, med, large?


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Gr8WhiteNorth;825897 said:


> Tremblay, is that price monthly for the small, med, large?


Thats for the season (walkways):salute:


----------



## HGT INC. (Feb 18, 2009)

terrapro;816614 said:


> Driveways can be alot harder than lots . Way more things can be damaged and every customer takes that into consideration, so insted of 1 customer you have 6 all yelling at you.
> 
> I always get the bulk out first then do the detail. If the drive permits I will push the bulk up in my first pass then backdrag the garage and put that where I can even if that means carrying it back to the apron to deposit by the end of the drive. Take precaution of the visual liability always, if the customer can't see while pulling out into traffic it is you butt!
> 
> ...


 Hi, what issues have you had with pushing the snow across the street/


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

MSS Mow;821451 said:


> It's got nothing to do with being lazy. It has everything to do with money. For many, it is more profitable to be operating the truck, then have the truck sitting there idling while out shoveling. Pure economics, not laziness. Are there exceptions? Of course. But the point the others are trying to make is that it's not worth it to their business, and I agree. I can bring in 5x per hour plowing than shoveling. I still shovel a select few door steps, but its VERY limited. If the truck isn't moving, I'm not making money.


Of course none of you guys who cut grass edge or blow off the driveway/sidewalks then.
Cant have that mower sitting idle for 5 mins.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

HGT INC.;917675 said:


> Hi, what issues have you had with pushing the snow across the street/


It is against the law! Plus why should anyone else have to take care of your mess.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

So Ron did you get into the resi business?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Why would the truck be idle? Have someone in the truck with you, as you show up to the drive they jump out with the shovel and start shoveling as you start plowing. By the time your done plowing, they should be done shoveling.


----------

